# Factory Service Manual for 240sx.



## CCF (Mar 29, 2004)

Please make this a sticky :cheers: http://www.neteasier.com/240sxfsm.zip 
Found this on a different site thought it would be useful since I don't think the Dealer will sell it to you.


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

CCF said:


> Please make this a sticky :cheers: http://www.neteasier.com/240sxfsm.zip
> Found this on a different site thought it would be useful since I don't think the Dealer will sell it to you.



I'll make it a sticky if i get permission form the webmaster of person who is hosting it.


----------



## CCF (Mar 29, 2004)

Alright thanks man i'll try to get permision from the guy. Is what the guy doing legal? I asked a guy he said the Nissan dealer won't sell you a factory service manual but i think they will let you look at one.


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

CCF said:


> Alright thanks man i'll try to get permision from the guy. Is what the guy doing legal? I asked a guy he said the Nissan dealer won't sell you a factory service manual but i think they will let you look at one.


I am more concerned with the bandwidth of the server hosting it. Besides. a sticky is nt necessary for everything. that is why we have a search function....so people can look stuff up. forums look like crap when they have 14 stickies at the top of every page....


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

CCF said:


> Alright thanks man i'll try to get permision from the guy. Is what the guy doing legal? I asked a guy he said the Nissan dealer won't sell you a factory service manual but i think they will let you look at one.


The factory service manuals are available to the public from the same place the dealers get theirs from...

Dyment Distribution Services
20770 Westwood Road
Strongsville, OH. 44136
(800) 247-5321

Troy


----------

